# The new generation of Sealants that chemically bond to the paint.



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

*List of covalent silane technology Sealants*

Hi,

I am trying to get an understanding of who produces the new generation of sealants that chemically bond to the paints clear coat. For me this "new" generation of sealants are going to be the next step change in terms of durability compared to the best of the current polymer type products ( Zaino ect ).

So far I am aware of the following ranges :

1) gtechniq - cSystem c1 ultimate gloss nano-quartz coating
http://www.gtechniq.com/detailer2.htm#

2) Nanolex - Nanolex Premium sealant
http://www.nanolex-international.com/html/nanolex_premium1.html

3) Simonz - GlassCoat
http://www.simonizusa.com/consumer/Content/Simoniz_GlassCoat_1.asp

4) Aqua Glass
http://www.aquaglasscoat.com/index.php

5) Nano Lotus
http://uk.nanolotus.dk/169-home.htm

6) D-Crystal
http://d-crystal.jp/english/index.html

7) Res Bona
http://www.res-bona.name/index.php4?seite=home

Does anyone know of any more ?

Thanks


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

You are asking about covalent silane technology.

It won't replace the simpler sealants and waxes for quite a while, or maybe forever, due to being less easy to use (some of the most effective products of this type are two pack catalyst systems that need to be mixed and used within 24 hours) and by being a permanent coating (more scope for misapplication, especially by amateurs).

It is a classic case of increased durability at the expense of something else. Eventually, paint technology will get better and your clearcoat will bead nicely without anything on. But then you would probably put a sacrificial sealant/wax over it, simply because it isn't a permanent layer and it protects the clearcoat underneath.

The technology is interesting; we are looking into it, for example. It's a good question to raise as well, but you need to be aware of the limitations. Waxes are so simple that small children can apply them and they don't react at all with the paint. Covalent silanes need careful application and are capable of permanently altering a coating. They are also a bit pricey at the moment, but great technology nevertheless.


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Great summary. Yes refering to covalent silane technology.
Still would be good to know who is developing such products.
Are there any other players in the market ?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Would the forthcoming Opti-Coat from Optimum be a sealant using this technology ?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> You are asking about covalent silane technology.
> 
> It won't replace the simpler sealants and waxes for quite a while, or maybe forever, due to being less easy to use (some of the most effective products of this type are two pack catalyst systems that need to be mixed and used within 24 hours) and by being a permanent coating (more scope for misapplication, especially by amateurs).
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree with Dom, right now it is still very expensive to produce sealants with a durability of one year or more, the production process is also relatively time consuming, but I am sure both factors will decrease with the sealants becoming more common.

You can see this technology rise in all sorts of industries, no matter if it is bathroom fittings (we are working on a bigger industrial project right now, maybe I can tell more in a couple of weeks), solar panels, oven filters, anti-graffiti, you name it.

Last week the ETH in Switzerland presented a textile sealant that rejects fluids to 99,9999 %, the test textiles were dipped in water for 2 months! and were completely dry when they took them out of the basin...

I am sure covalent technology will be sompletely common in a few years and it will make life easier for everyone.

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nanolex said:


> I absolutely agree with Dom, right now it is still very expensive to produce sealants with a durability of one year or more, the production process is also relatively time consuming, but I am sure both factors will decrease with the sealants becoming more common.
> 
> You can see this technology rise in all sorts of industries, no matter if it is bathroom fittings (we are working on a bigger industrial project right now, maybe I can tell more in a couple of weeks), solar panels, oven filters, anti-graffiti, you name it.
> 
> ...


I look forward to the project results. Trying to sell _new and improved_ or _better_ things to people in this country (Hungary) is like trying to idea of "real freedom" to my fellow Americans, but I think something like this would be a very sought after product for graffiti prevention.


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Would the forthcoming Opti-Coat from Optimum be a sealant using this technology ?


any more info on this product ? Can not seem to find any references to it.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

NanoLotus is a "new age"-sealant type, the window sealer IS GREAT! No use for wipers over 60-70 km /h.. (yes, Km/h) 

http://uk.nanolotus.dk/

search for it on youtube, and you will find four videos of a Kangoo. It is some videos I captured during my summer holiday. I don't find the paint sealant that good, but the "pro" glass sealant rocks 

And yeah, the Nano sponge is also terrific 
Cheers from Norway


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

list updated.... thanks any more ?


----------



## charger17 (Mar 28, 2006)

Guys you have to get away from the idea that covalent bonding is something new or different. It's not. Look it up on wiki, covalent simply means the transfer of electrons, so any product that contains a charged silicone is going to use this type of bond, ie a positively charged silicone will chemically bond with the negatively charged paint/metal. These products have been around for decades, just google 'amino functional polymer resins'. 
I admit that there are many new types of polymer emerging all the time, and as Dom rightly said the trick is to make them into a product that's easy to use, but to be honest it's not that difficult. We've been selling a 'stay clean' anti graffiti coating to a company in Australia for about 7 or 8 years now. It's nothing unique, lots of companies sell this type of product.


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

charger17 said:


> Guys you have to get away from the idea that covalent bonding is something new or different. It's not. Look it up on wiki, covalent simply means the transfer of electrons, so any product that contains a charged silicone is going to use this type of bond, ie a positively charged silicone will chemically bond with the negatively charged paint/metal. These products have been around for decades, just google 'amino functional polymer resins'.
> I admit that there are many new types of polymer emerging all the time, and as Dom rightly said the trick is to make them into a product that's easy to use, but to be honest it's not that difficult. We've been selling a 'stay clean' anti graffiti coating to a company in Australia for about 7 or 8 years now. It's nothing unique, lots of companies sell this type of product.


Thanks for this....What current established products use covalent bonding ?
This stuff seems all very new to me... or at least not main stream.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

perm said:


> any more info on this product ? Can not seem to find any references to it.


Suprisingly very little but this is from the Optimum forum before its name was decided to be Optimum Opti-Coating
No doubt any any questions you have would be answered by Anthony Orosco or Dr G.

http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showtopic=583


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

There is a nice film produced by the European Commission that displays Nanotechnology very nicely, surface examples can be found around minute 4

and as you can see right at the beginning, we really are stationed in the Nano Heartland.

http://www.nanopaprika.eu/video/nano-the-next-dimension-film

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Suprisingly very little but this is from the Optimum forum before its name was decided to be Opti-Bond.
> No doubt any any questions you have would be answered by Anthony Orosco or Dr G.
> 
> http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showtopic=583


Opti-Bond, isn't that the tire gel?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Porta I meant Optimum Opti-Coating.
The wifes just bought some no nails type stuff called Uni bond I musta been thinking of that :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

perm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to get an understanding ................
> 
> ...


I concor, but I can't read German... That web page is screwed up and if you try to click for English it keeps defaulting to German.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

charger17 said:


> Guys you have to get away from the idea that covalent bonding is something new or different. It's not. Look it up on wiki, covalent simply means the transfer of electrons, so any product that contains a charged silicone is going to use this type of bond, ie a positively charged silicone will chemically bond with the negatively charged paint/metal. These products have been around for decades, just google 'amino functional polymer resins'.
> I admit that there are many new types of polymer emerging all the time, and as Dom rightly said the trick is to make them into a product that's easy to use, but to be honest it's not that difficult. We've been selling a 'stay clean' anti graffiti coating to a company in Australia for about 7 or 8 years now. It's nothing unique, lots of companies sell this type of product.


I think nobody said that covalent bonding is new. However, covalent silane technology for automotive protection is relatively new. Marine and aeronautical applications are more common though.

Newer, more advanced coatings have slicker feel, they can be applied to different substrates, including plastics, rubber, glass, etc., not just on painted surfaces.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Cyclo said:


> I concor, but I can't read German... That web page is screwed up and if you try to click for English it keeps defaulting to German.


...but only the first screen is German. If you click on the links in the sidebar, everything will be OK.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Funny you should mention this, as I've just posted a blog article about it here: Adventures of Wonder Detail

I know Glare make a similar claim re durability of years and years.


----------



## charger17 (Mar 28, 2006)

perm said:


> Thanks for this....What current established products use covalent bonding ?
> This stuff seems all very new to me... or at least not main stream.


I would say for certain the Zaino sealant, and I would guess that the Polycharge product is simply a charged silicone that you add to existing products (which is why it's not compatible with all products as it would react badly with anything that uses a clay thickener), also most commercial paint sealant packages.

If the product instructions require that you don't wash the car for 24 hours or so after application this is because the polymer has to 'cure' or crosslink and is a good indication at a covalent bond is forming.

Sorry I couldn't be more helping regarding names of products but I don't have to much experience with other product ranges


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

charger17 said:


> I would say for certain the Zaino sealant, and I would guess that the Polycharge product is simply a charged silicone that you add to existing products (which is why it's not compatible with all products as it would react badly with anything that uses a clay thickener), also most commercial paint sealant packages.
> 
> If the product instructions require that you don't wash the car for 24 hours or so after application this is because the polymer has to 'cure' or crosslink and is a good indication at a covalent bond is forming.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be more helping regarding names of products but I don't have to much experience with other product ranges


hi chris,

i thought we had covered this in a thread some time ago.

you are confusing ionic bonding with chemical bonding. plenty of coatings use ionic bonds very few chemical.

rob


----------

